# Heya :)



## Razzy (Apr 24, 2012)

Heya, guys 
I'm Toni  I live in Hertfordshire and I currently own 2 Yorkies, 1 Chihuahua Puppy and a Jack Russell, 3 African Pygmy Hedgehogs and hoping to get some meece 
Always wanted to keep mice and finally going to look into it seriously  
So will be around a fair amount from now on 

xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome  Sounds like a lovely furry (and spiny!) family you have there


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum! Any particular variety you're looking into?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

